# Night club



## tavis (Aug 11, 2009)

Good morning, 

I've been to the Jazz Club. It is not a bad place to take a drink ( however you must not be reluctant to cigarets smoke!). On sturday everning there is some music mostly techno with some people dancing. Not a nightclub as such.

I've been to Nile Hoton club. I arrived before 2 am and it was closed already. I don t know if it is something normal. I was redirected to the bar on roof floor but it was dead!

I went then to Intercontinantal. Need to have reservation and be in couple. they did not let me enter.

I finished at the Hard Rock Cafe. Good place. However, programation is a swap between 5 international musics and 5 national musics-but definitively the best place of what i have seen.

Any coments for any other place to be discovered? I m looking for a place with a huge dancefloor, international music, good ambience.


----------



## khater (Oct 11, 2008)

house music is very comman now in clubs but usually its not all days,anwyya there r clubs in JW marriot,blue nile,and usually all 5 star hotels but i think they will all be closed in ramadan
if ur goin to sharm,sharm has defently best clubs in egypt


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

Get yo a*s to Hurghada, Hed Kandi, Ministry of Sound etc etc. Don't know what its like in Ramadan but its defo the place to be for a fab night of music and mayhem!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Most places that tourist visit are open during Ramadan, however if you look like a local and want to drink it is up to you to prove you are not Egyptian so always take ID.


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Most places that tourist visit are open during Ramadan, however if you look like a local and want to drink it is up to you to prove you are not Egyptian so always take ID.



If this message was for me Maiden, thanks for the info but I don’t drink. Just wasn’t sure if clubs were open for business in Ramadan or not for the original poster.


----------



## teacherman (Jul 15, 2009)

Can you tell me where all these places are? The ones named in the first post. And if your not a couple are you not allowed out in by yourself? My flatmate will be female though.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Teacher man the Jazz club is in Mohandeseen, Midan Sphinx.
Nile Hilton no longer exists, it called the The Nile Hotel (I think), thats downtown on the corniches, just off the 6th October Bridge, you will soon find the 5 star hotels they are pretty visible.
Some clubs will only let couples in as they dont want the place to be known as a pick up joint.
Years ago I was in the hard rock cafe with an friend and he kissed me on the cheek, we got thrown out lol.


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Check out
www dot expatoasis dot com
a new website aimed at expats in Cairo, all businesses and services have been recommended and screened by expats for expats.
The Boss Bar 
Just down the road from the Red Onion. Formerly known as Golden Bells a low-key bar in Maadi, was recently renovated to Cairo Boss Bar -a favorite spot for Maadi residents and British expats. Cairo Boss is also famous for hosting live bands, themed DJs and dance classes
Address - 17, Road 257 Maadi
Tel - 0123910002


----------

